# finally got Pods



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok so I have been thinking about putting Pods on my 1648 for the past year and finally decided to pull the trigger. First I searched for all the info I could find and researched everything. Then I researched even more.... I was debating on getting the Beavertail pods or Boyd, after comparing prices I decided to go with the beavertail. Then I needed to decide which size I needed for my boat. Beavertail claims that the small ones are the right size for a 16 foot boat but I wanted to get the biggest I could fit on my boat. So I decided to make a mock up set out of cardbaord to see if the mediums would work on my boat.








After I realized that the mediums would work and I had a pattern to go by I figured that I could prob make these myself and save some money. First I needed the aluminum that was easy I have access to old street signs. They are .100 and plenty thick enough to make the pods out of. Then I needed to figure out how I was going to weld it together. I have two options for this one, first my buddy that helped weld my light rails on. Between the two of us we managed to build the rails and they haven't given me a bit of trouble. Then there is my other friend that has a shop I would kill for and he can fab anything. I decided since this was a little more complex than rails that I would go with the latter. Not to mention he has all kind of cool toys in his shop...











so we took the cardboard mock ups and used them as patterns to build the pods. We had a couple of hiccups but all in all they turned out fine. I mounted them flush with the bottom and raised them 1/2" at the rear.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 1, 2014)

thanks


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 2, 2014)

lot of weight for a little boat. 3 batteries, genny, outboard, gas tank, and converter box.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 2, 2014)

Shoulda welded on trim tabs while you were at it


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 2, 2014)

Gonna see how it does without them first can always put them on later.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 3, 2014)

I hated building the set I did...it does help a lot though


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 3, 2014)

what size boat did you put them on and did you use trim tabs


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 3, 2014)

1754 and yes I had tabs


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 3, 2014)

Got any pictures.  I have some adjustable tabs I took off a boat might see if they will fit. How do you figure the angle to weld them.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 3, 2014)

I just welded 1/4 in think 2x8 in. Pieces across the bottom and bent them how I got the best ride


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 4, 2014)

I didn't angle my set up any at the rear... Let know know how it works out... Gonna be building another set here soon


----------



## jmblackw (Mar 6, 2014)

ihunt....what leds are those? you run off batteries or gen?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 7, 2014)

Custom fitz 50 watt 12 volt run off 2 batteries get about 4 hours and then turn on the genny with the converters.


----------



## jmblackw (Mar 8, 2014)

Would a 24v system run any longer bc of the lower amp draw?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 8, 2014)

jmblackw said:


> Would a 24v system run any longer bc of the lower amp draw?



No same amount of time but you could use a smaller gauge wire to run them that is the only benefit to running 24v unless you are already running a 24v troller


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 9, 2014)

took it out last night good news I didn't sink..lol. When sitting still the water comes up to about 1/2 inch of the top of the pod. It floated several inches higher don't know exactly how many because I never paid attention to it before just know it was higher. I couldn't get it on plane but the motor was trimmed up 2 holes so I think if I drop it down 1 or 2 it should plane out fine. I would have tried to do it last night but the motor was running rough ( bad gas) so I wanted to wait till it was running right before I started adjusting things. The cool part was when I got it wide open and the engine did cut off the back popped right up and the wake never came close to coming over the transom. Also floated some skinny water and was able to stand on the pods to pick the front of the boat up enough to clear a sand bar. I will try to test it again next weekend or sooner if I can and give a better assessment when the motor is running better. To top it off we put some good ones in the boat..


----------



## jmblackw (Mar 15, 2014)

Hows the water clarity that far up right now?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 15, 2014)

Not so good but fishable. My brother took my boat out tonight so have to ask him when he calls


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok time for a update. Got the boat running good and am pleasantly surprised with the pods. First off they pick the back of the boat up several inches even though I have moved the genny closer to the back of the boat. The fact that I made them out of old road signs doesn't seem to make weak at all. I was able to stand on them and they showed no sign of moving or bending under my 230lbs even without any internal bracing. At rest the water came about a inch below the top of the pods but when on plane they are pretty much out of the water. One of the best benefits I have found is the fact that they keep the water pushed down around the prop. I was having issues with blow outs due to the irregularities of the bottom of the boat causing air gaps at wot. It no longer has this issue and I am pretty sure I can go ahead and raise the jack plate up to where it should be so I can get a little more top end. I had to put the motor in the bottom hole (trimmed down) to get it to plane out so trim tabs may be in the future. It does plane out now but if I went with tabs then I would be able to raise the motor back up to allow for shallower water and a little more top end. All in all tje pods are one of the best add ons I have put on the boat. I did not experience any of the steering issues that I have read about but that could be due to having the motor mounted on the jack plate so it is farther back.


----------

